
Ask HN: How do you sync your photos to your $FAVORITE_STORAGE? - eb0la
Fellow hackers.<p>I am sitting on 1&#x2F;4 terabyte of family photos. Mostly taken from phone cameras, and the rest from &quot;real&quot; cameras (you know, that weird stuff that cannot make phone calls by itself).<p>What&#x27;s your favorite choice to you move all that photos to a permanent storage? On a typical day my family will make between 1-200 photos.<p>I want to minimize loss of photos by not syncing often enough.<p>How do you do it?
======
twothamendment
I've been using own cloud for a while. Phones sync photos/videos using the own
cloud app. For non-smart cameras, we'll sync the memory card to a location on
a PC that is really an own cloud folder.

From there it is a nightly cron to rsync select directories in own cloud to
S3. If I had more, I think I'd sync it to an external hard drive instead of
S3, but my bill is still reasonable.

Yes, I realized there has been a fork in own cloud, so pick whatever makes you
happy. I may switch next time I'm looking at upgrading it. For now - it is
just working for me so I don't have to think about it. Every month or so I
make sure that the last day has what I expect it to on my own server (in the
house) and on S3.

~~~
eb0la
Thanks. That was somethimg I had in mind and it it reasonably grandpa-safe ;-)

------
aq3cn
recent ongoing discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/edit?id=13055693](https://news.ycombinator.com/edit?id=13055693)

------
brudgers
How much loss are you currently experiencing?

How often do you sync?

~~~
eb0la
Not much. Could it be less than 4% due to not having memory cards at hand,
etc. We usually sync 3-4 times a year.

